# Jimmy Jig??



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

This is what you come up with when you're an insomniac or have a mastermind like Niki in your neighborhood. I'm guessing his name is Jimmy.


----------



## char (Mar 24, 2009)

You made my day!!!!! Thanks I needed some HUMOR.:laughing: I think I'll stay with my power-matic and Wooddjam's router-mate.:thumbsup: Have a wonderful day!


----------



## char (Mar 24, 2009)

just checking


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

HAHA! :laughing: That guy is a maniac! IT'S ALIVE!!! MUAHHHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Webster (Mar 6, 2009)

LMAO
Jimmys masterminded the invention of the movie camera along with his tablesaw!`
Go Jimmy!!!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

????

What do you click on to view the video once you are on the site?

G


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

GeorgeC said:


> ????
> 
> What do you click on to view the video once you are on the site?
> 
> G



It should start playing on its own. Try this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-9fSkmbfHI


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Nothing*

It starts playing the minute it shows up. bill:yes:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

cabinetman said:


> I'm guessing his name is Jimmy.


His name is Seumas - pronounced shaymus but with a soft "sh". I've seen his videos before. I'd like to sit down and have a few stouts with him and shoot the bull for an evening. 

I guess I would have to go to Scotland to do it though, I assume that's where he lives. It's an Irish name but he has a Scot dialect. 

Some of those innovations, however genius they may be, make me cringe. Some look like an improvement but a couple make me think I'd be more apt to get hurt by using them. 

He's a cool cat though.


----------



## Devildog (Apr 20, 2008)

Can anyone make out what he says at the end? Is it Scottish Gaelic or some other variety of Gaelic?
Is it ... 
Slàn leibh (goodbye)
or
Slàinte mhath (cheers!)
?

I don't speak these languages, but it would be nice to know.
any Gaelic speakers out there?


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Dia Dhuit Devil Dog! (a Hello greeting meaning God be with you.)
Conas ta tu? (How are you? or are you well? I can't remember. I'm not sure I spelled the Irish right.)

My grandmother was from County Tipperary in Ireland and spoke Irish which I believe is slightly different than Gaelic. Contrary to popular belief Irish isn't English with an accent.

My grandma spoke it on occasion before she had a stroke, but not much after that. Unfortunately, I know limited dialog because I was too much of a knuckle head to pay attention growing up.

After she passed away I tried to teach myself some more from a book, and I realized I should have paid much better attention. It would have been much easier to learn using it in everyday life.

Anyway, I think what he says is Slain Chugat (again not sure it's spelled correctly) which means Goodbye and good health to you.

Slan!:clover:


----------

